# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نحوه و روش محاسبه تاثیر معدل کتبی  در کنکور سراسری 93

## Roya.Kh

****سلسله گفتارهاي سازمان سنجش براي راهنمايي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري سال 93:سوابق تحصيلي چگونه محاسبه و اعمال مي‌شود؟*






*
منبع : وبلاگ ساحل علم (استاد امیری)*

----------


## Alfredo

تو مثالی هم که زدن برامون تا حالیمون کنن معدل تاثیر منفی داشت  :Y (458):

----------


## Roya.Kh

> تو مثالی هم که زدن برامون تا حالیمون کنن معدل تاثیر منفی داشت


واقعا ؟!!!!  :Yahoo (77):  :Y (718):  من که هر چی خوندم نفهمیدم چی به چی بود ... مخم هنگیده !!!! :Y (752):

----------


## Alfredo

*مرسی رویا خانم..این تاپیکتون خیلی خوب بود*




*این یعنی چی؟ یعنی برای من که نهایی رو سال 88 دادم نسبت به 88 سنجیده میشه؟ 88 ی کنکوری داریم جز من مگه؟عایا؟*

----------


## Alfredo

> واقعا ؟!!!!  من که هر چی خوندم نفهمیدم چی به چی بود ... مخم هنگیده !!!!


*آره دیگه..ندیدین؟ تراز کنکور مثال شده بود 9317..بعد با تاثیر معدل شده بود 9201..حدود 120 تا تراز کمش کرد*

----------


## khatereh 2

فقط خودشون می فهمن می خوان چ کنند با بچه هاااااااا....

----------


## Roya.Kh

> *مرسی رویا خانم..این تاپیکتون خیلی خوب بود*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *این یعنی چی؟ یعنی برای من که نهایی رو سال 88 دادم نسبت به 88 سنجیده میشه؟ 88 ی کنکوری داریم جز من مگه؟عایا؟*


خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (65): 
آره ... توی یه خبری هم چند وقت پیش خنده بودم که توکلی هم همینو گفته بود... هر سال نسبت به سختیه سوالای اون سال تراز میشه بعد تاثیر داده میشه

----------


## NaKayama

*اثبات فرمول نسبیت انیشتین ازین آسونتره...!!!*

----------


## Roya.Kh

> *آره دیگه..ندیدین؟ تراز کنکور مثال شده بود 9317..بعد با تاثیر معدل شده بود 9201..حدود 120 تا تراز کمش کرد*


فکر نکنم واسه همه منفی بشه ... این معدلش کم بوده چون تراز معدلش کمتر از تراز کنکورش بود تراز کلشو کشیده پایین ... ایشالا که تاثیر منفی کم باشه :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

کامپیوتره سازمان سنجشم هنگ میکنن بخان اینارو واسه این همه داوطلب حساب کنن!! چه برسه به مغز ما  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Alfredo

*در هر صورت مثالشون شبیه خودشون روحیه منفی میده به آدم
من نفهمیدم..یعنی الان به خاطر من دیپلم 88 یی میان کل نمره های سال 88 رو در میارن ؟ بیکارنا*

----------


## Roya.Kh

> کامپیوتره سازمان سنجشم هنگ میکنن بخان اینارو واسه این همه داوطلب حساب کنن!! چه برسه به مغز ما


آره واقعا !!!  یکی نیس بهشون بگه این چه ظلمیه آخه که در حق ما بیچاره ها میکنید !!!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Alfredo

> فکر نکنم واسه همه منفی بشه ... این معدلش کم بوده چون تراز معدلش کمتر از تراز کنکورش بود تراز کلشو کشیده پایین ... ایشالا که تاثیر منفی کم باشه


*در هر صورت این مثالشون عند روحیه منفی دادنه..خب یه مثال تاثیر + می دادن دلمون خوش شه..باید همون تاثیر منفی رو میدادن؟
*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ی بار توکلی میاد میگه سوابق بستگی به میانگین معدل تموم داوطلبا داره ...الان معلوم نیست چی به چیه!؟!؟

----------


## Roya.Kh

> *در هر صورت مثالشون شبیه خودشون روحیه منفی میده به آدم
> من نفهمیدم..یعنی الان به خاطر من دیپلم 88 یی میان کل نمره های سال 88 رو در میارن ؟ بیکارنا*


اینجوری که تا 1سال طول میکشه محاسبش :yahoo (4):  فک کنم اونا پیش خودشون واسه هر سال یه تراز مشخص اختصاص میدن بعد از روی اون میان ترازای ما رو درست میکنن  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Faster

بچه ها بیاین بریم آموزش برورشو آتیش بزنیم تمام مدارکو از بین ببریم:yahoo (4):

----------


## Alfredo

*اینا هرکاری کنن که ما نمی فهمیم..از کجا معلوم توکلی تاس نندازه یه عدد بیاد بگه همونو بگیرین ترازش؟ من از کجا می فهمم ترازم چنده..شانسی بزنن 6000...من که نمی دونم که..مجبورم قبول کنم..بدبختی داریما*

----------


## Alfredo

*تنها نکته مفید برای من این بود که سوابق من 18.2 درصد تاثیر داره برام نه 25 درصد*

----------


## Roya.Kh

> بچه ها بیاین بریم آموزش برورشو آتیش بزنیم تمام مدارکو از بین ببریم:yahoo (4):


پسرم الان توی قرن 21 هستیما !!! :yahoo (4): مدارک که فقط رو کاغذ نیس  :yahoo (19):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *تنها نکته مفید برای من این بود که سوابق من 18.2 درصد تاثیر داره برام نه 25 درصد*


چرا 18.2 ؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Alfredo

*کلا فقط فایل رو گذشاتین ما دانلود کنیم نه؟* :yahoo (4):*کلا نخوندینش اصلا*  :Y (398): *
من دیپلم ریاضی سال 88 هستم.وقتی تجربی کنکور دادم به جای 25 درصد 18.2 درصد تاثیر داره برام سوابق چون زمین و زیست رو ندارم و ظرایب دروس هم متفاوته بین تجربی و ریاضی*

----------


## Roya.Kh

> *کلا فقط فایل رو گذشاتین ما دانلود کنیم نه؟* :yahoo (4):*کلا نخوندینش اصلا* *
> من دیپلم ریاضی سال 88 هستم.وقتی تجربی کنکور دادم به جای 25 درصد 18.2 درصد تاثیر داره برام سوابق چون زمین و زیست رو ندارم و ظرایب دروس هم متفاوته بین تجربی و ریاضی*


خوندم ولی کلی نه جزیی :yahoo (4): جاهایی که عددای غیر قشنگ داشت چشمام فاکتور گرفت 
 :Yahoo (77): 
ولی در کل خاک تو سرشون با این قانوناشون  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## Faster

میدونی میخوان سیستم مثه چی بشه؟؟

دقیقا سیستم میشه مثه آزمون دکترا

۷۰ درصد سابقه و مصاحبه ....۳۰ درصد کنکور :Y (638):

----------


## Alfredo

*به قول معافی امسال باید شاهد این باشیم که اکثر بچه ها نمره منفی بگیرن به خاطر معدل چون سال های قبل تاثیر + خیلی کم بوده*

----------


## Roya.Kh

> میدونی میخوان سیستم مثه چی بشه؟؟
> 
> دقیقا سیستم میشه مثه آزمون دکترا
> 
> ۷۰ درصد سابقه و مصاحبه ....۳۰ درصد کنکور


کاش اینجوری میشد خیال مارو هم راحت میکردن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## pourya_blue

آقا هر چی بگن و بگین من باور نمیکنم که سوابق تاثیر داشته باشه اصلا!!!!
البته یه دلیلی هم دارم ولی بیخیال...
کاری با این وسعتی که اینا میگن حداقل 3-4 ماه اجرا و ادغامش با کنکور طول میکشه...
همه امیدوار باشین به لطف خدا...
این تاثیر سوابق فقط راهو واسه بی عدالتی به دانش آموزا باز میکنه و الا.......

----------


## Roya.Kh

> *به قول معافی امسال باید شاعد این باشیم که اکثر بچهها نمره منفی بگیرن به خاطر معدل چون سال های قبل تاثیر + خیلی کم بوده*


*وای نگو اینجور ، نگو برادر من 
 حداقل این چند روزو بذار الکی امید بدیم به خودمون* :Y (461):

----------


## Alfredo

> *وای نگو اینجور ، نگو برادر من 
>  حداقل این چند روزو بذار الکی امید بدیم به خودمون*


*اوکی اوکی*
*به قول معافی امسال باید شاهد این باشیم که اکثر بچه ها نمره مثبت بگیرن به خاطر معدل چون سال های قبل تاثیر منفی خیلی کم بوده *  :Y (635):

----------


## Roya.Kh

> *اوکی اوکی*
> *به قول معافی امسال باید شاهد این باشیم که اکثر بچه ها نمره مثبت بگیرن به خاطر معدل چون سال های قبل تاثیر منفی خیلی کم بوده *


:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):*:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4): دمت گرم واقعا که دل من بی نوا رو الکی خوش کردی 

منم دیپلم 88 دارم .. دل من میگه واسه ماها که 88 دیپلم گرفتیم تاثیر مثبته* :yahoo (4):

----------


## Vicious

خیلی نامردیه اینطوری که : ((

----------


## Alfredo

> :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):*:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4): دمت گرم واقعا که دل من بی نوا رو الکی خوش کردی 
> 
> منم دیپلم 88 دارم .. دل من میگه واسه ماها که 88 دیپلم گرفتیم تاثیر مثبته* :yahoo (4):


*یعنی تراز 88 منو با شما می سنجن؟ ای بابا..دلمو خوش کردم 88 نداریم که از من معدل بیشتر باشه ..اینا..یکی پیدا شد..خخخخخ*

----------


## Roya.Kh

> *یعنی تراز 88 منو با شما می سنجن؟ ای بابا..دلمو خوش کردم 88 نداریم که از من معدل بیشتر باشه ..اینا..یکی پیدا شد..خخخخخ*



آره حدود ترازی که تراز منو شما رو باهاش تراز میکنن یکیه ... حالا از کجا فهمیدین معدل من بیشتره ؟!!!!
شاید مال شما بیشتر باشه  :Yahoo (15): 

ولی خوب بازم بستگی به بقیه هم ترازا داره چون معدلمون با اونا سنجیده میشه :yahoo (2): دعا کن هم ترازات معدلاشون کم باشه  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Alfredo

*من حاضرم دعا کنم همتون معدلتون صفر شده باشه ولی خب متاسفانه تاثیر نداره دعام...حیف*  :Y (707):

----------


## vahid122

توی ایران مردم موش ازمایشگاهی هستن هر نوع ازمایشی بخوان روشون انجام میدن حالا اگه نتیجه گرفتن که هیچ 
اگه نگرفتن جای نگرانی نیست سال بعد1میلیون موش ازمایشگاهی دیگه هم دارن
واقعا برای مسلولین کشورم متاسفم

----------


## mehrdadlord

یعنی تاثیر معدل درس به درس نیست ؟ :o

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## nahid

خودشون میدونن میخوان چیکار کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اگه نمیدونن بیایم کمکشون.خخخخخخخ
پارسال مشاور من گفت که چون تو کنکوری 92بودی تاثیر معدل مثل سال 92 برات حساب میشه.حالا این توکلی مغز فندوقی نمیدونم چی میگه.

----------


## m222

*هنوزم قسمت سوم و چهارم هم مونده که فکر کنم مربوط به نحوه تاثیر دادن منطقه و ...... باشه*

----------


## amirh7

این تاثیر سوابق عین بی عدالتیه مخصوصا برای برای دیپلمه های 92 و قبلش چون زمان ما اعلام شد سوابق فقط تاثیر مثبت داره 
طبق اماری که یکی از بهترین مشاورای کشور به من داد (البته مشاور من نیست) تو کنکور سال 92 ما چیزی نزدیک به 6000 نفر معدل بالا 19 داشتیم خب اینا الان عملا از بقیه چندگام جلوترن و بقیه باید انرژی زیادی صرف کنند تا به اینا برسند

----------


## sara1375

منتظر بمونیم تا اعلام نتایج 
خیلی بهتر از خوندن این متنه.چه حوصله ای

----------


## DR Matrix

من دیپلم 86م سال ما نهایی خیلی سخت بود معدلم 17 شد یعنی واسه سال 94  تاثیر معدل نسبت به معدلای سال 86 سنجیده میشه؟ :Yahoo (22): خودشونم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> من دیپلم 86م سال ما نهایی خیلی سخت بود معدلم 17 شد یعنی واسه سال 94  تاثیر معدل نسبت به معدلای سال 86 سنجیده میشه؟خودشونم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن



کاملا حق با شماست ..... امتحان نهاییه اون سال ها با الان قابل مقایسه نیست ........ امتحان فیزیک رشته ریاضی اون سال اونقدر سخت بود که حتی تو مجلسم سر و صدا کرد

----------


## Roya.Kh

> من دیپلم 86م سال ما نهایی خیلی سخت بود معدلم 17 شد یعنی واسه سال 94  تاثیر معدل نسبت به معدلای سال 86 سنجیده میشه؟خودشونم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن


هنوز معلوم نیس چه بلایی میخوان سر ما کنکوریای 93 بیارن !!! واسه 94 که دیگه خدا میدونه چه قانون جدیدی تصویب کنن !!!!!!!  شما فعلا نگران نباش .. فعلا تماشا کن وضع ما چجور میشه  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## nahid

تکلیف اونی که تو روستاس معدلش کمه و میخواد دکتر بشه چی؟؟؟خدا لعنتتون کنه.الهی ورشکسته بشین.

----------


## Roya.Kh

> تکلیف اونی که تو روستاس معدلش کمه و میخواد دکتر بشه چی؟؟؟خدا لعنتتون کنه.الهی ورشکسته بشین.


اینا هیچیشون نمیشه آجی  .. فقط ماها رو میکشن :yahoo (21): در هر صورت فک و فامیلا خودشون این وسط عشق و حال میکنن :yahoo (21):

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> تکلیف اونی که تو روستاس معدلش کمه و میخواد دکتر بشه چی؟؟؟خدا لعنتتون کنه.الهی ورشکسته بشین.


سهمیه ی مناطق رو براهمین گذاشتن دیگه


ارسال شده از gt-i8190 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## nahid

> اینا هیچیشون نمیشه آجی .. فقط ماها رو میکشن :yahoo (21): در هر صورت فک و فامیلا خودشون این وسط عشق و حال میکنن :yahoo (21):


اصلا هدفشون اینه که فک و فامیلای خودشونو با پارتی بازی ببرن دانشگاه خوب

----------


## nahid

> سهمیه ی مناطق رو براهمین گذاشتن دیگه
> 
> 
> ارسال شده از gt-i8190 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2


اخه سهمیه مناطق که دردی درمان نمیکنه وقتی معدل کم باشه

----------


## Arezo0

من دوس دارم سازمان سنجشو آتیش بزنم :Y (730):  :28:

----------


## Roya.Kh

> اصلا هدفشون اینه که فک و فامیلای خودشونو با پارتی بازی ببرن دانشگاه خوب



آره ... من این بی عدالتی رو با چشمای خودم دیدم.... رییس یکی از دانشگاهها دخترش حتی مجاز به انتخاب رشته هم نشد ولی الان دانشجو پزشکیه  :Y (461):   ولی ما باید 4 سال پشت این کنکور کوفتی بمونیم و هر سال با سازای اینا برقصیم !!!!!!

----------


## nahid

> آره ... من این بی عدالتی رو با چشمای خودم دیدم.... رییس یکی از دانشگاهها دخترش حتی مجاز به انتخاب رشته هم نشد ولی الان دانشجو پزشکیه  ولی ما باید 4 سال پشت این کنکور کوفتی بمونیم و هر سال با سازای اینا برقصیم !!!!!!


رییس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی میتونه پارتی بازی کنه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nahid

> من دوس دارم سازمان سنجشو آتیش بزنم


منم با خودت ببر

----------


## Roya.Kh

> رییس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی میتونه پارتی بازی کنه؟؟؟؟؟


بله میتونه !!! :yahoo (21):

----------


## nahid

> بله میتونه !!! :yahoo (21):


این واقعا بی عدالتیه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Roya.Kh

> این واقعا بی عدالتیه


آره .. فقط خدا حقمونو بگیره  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Arezo0

باشه پس کی بریم خانم دکتر؟!!!

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> اخه سهمیه مناطق که دردی درمان نمیکنه وقتی معدل کم باشه


ب اینچیزام فک میکنن شک نکن
آخه معلمای درست حسابی نمیذارن اونجا که

----------


## nahid

> باشه پس کی بریم خانم دکتر؟!!!


همین الان

----------


## Arezo0

باشه بریم

----------


## Orwell

اون زمان روزی 2 ساعت بیشتر درس خونده بودم الان هی چشمم دنبال تاپیک تاثیر معدل نبود  :Yahoo (20): 

بیخیالش بچه ها

حتما قرار نیست دکتر بشیم

ملکت مکانیک نمیخواد ؟ صافکار نمیخواد ؟‌ نجار و جوشکار نمیخواد ؟

چرا دیگه میخواد پس انقد نا امید نباشین  :Yahoo (10):  

دخترخانوما هم که ماشالا هزار ماشالا کلی کار پر درامد پیش رو دارن

تو شهر ما درامد آرایشگاه زنونه از دکتر متخصص بیشتره ! والا

----------


## Faster

> آره ... من این بی عدالتی رو با چشمای خودم دیدم.... رییس یکی از دانشگاهها دخترش حتی مجاز به انتخاب رشته هم نشد ولی الان دانشجو پزشکیه   ولی ما باید 4 سال پشت این کنکور کوفتی بمونیم و هر سال با سازای اینا برقصیم !!!!!!


رییس دانشگاه و کلا عضو هیئت علمی سهمیه دارن برا گل پسر و دختراشون:yahoo (21):

----------


## Roya.Kh

> رییس دانشگاه و کلا عضو هیئت علمی سهمیه دارن برا گل پسر و دختراشون:yahoo (21):


سهمیه هم باید تا حدودی تعلق بگیره ، دیگه نه اینکه طرف مجاز نشه ولی بره پزشکی بخونه !!!!!!!!!! این آدم در آینده قراره دکتر مملکت بشه با جون مردم بازی کنه . مسبب هر خطا و اشتباه این دکترا در آینده، سازمان سنجشه که با سهمیه قبولشون کرده . والا !!! :Yahoo (117): :yahoo (21):
*ما بخیل و حسود نیستیم .. اصلا همشون بیان با سهمیه درس بخونن .. ولی خدا وکیلی به حق سهمیه بدن نه نا حق !*

----------


## Faster

حق با شماست...واقعا باید تاسف خورد

یکی از دوستام از اون سهمیه هایی داشته که یه صفر مینداخته

تازه با سهمیه شده30/000  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

بهش گفتم احتمالا نفر آخر کنکوور بودی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> تکلیف اونی که تو روستاس معدلش کمه و میخواد دکتر بشه چی؟؟؟خدا لعنتتون کنه.الهی ورشکسته بشین.


من خودم داخل یک شهری زندگی میکنم که امکانات آموزشی  افتضاحه.دبیر زیست داریم نمیتونه حرف بزنه.سوال میپرسی میگه به دلایل مختلف!!خب ما چه گناهی کردیم؟؟
خیلی نامردیه این معدل.معدلی ک ما میگیریم همش به خوندن خود دانش آموز بستگی داره.انگار فقط یک دبیری هست که امتحان بگیره هیچی نمیفهمه.دلم پره از این دولت و قانوناش و سازمان سنجش
میخوام همشونو خفه کنم:yahoo (19):

----------


## Moonlight

بچه ها واس بچه های فرهنگیان هیچ سهمیه ای نیست؟؟؟؟ عایا؟؟

----------


## Faster

اگه بود من گرفته بودم:yahoo (94):

----------


## Moonlight

> اگه بود من گرفته بودم:yahoo (94):


واله.. منم هم ..

----------


## nahid

رییس دانشگاه فقط واسه بچه های خودش میتونه پارتی بازی کنه یا واسه اطرافیان هم میتونه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Moonlight

> رییس دانشگاه فقط واسه بچه های خودش میتونه پارتی بازی کنه یا واسه اطرافیان هم میتونه؟؟؟؟


فک کنم از هر کی خوشش بیاد.. خخخخخخخخ

----------


## Roya.Kh

> رییس دانشگاه فقط واسه بچه های خودش میتونه پارتی بازی کنه یا واسه اطرافیان هم میتونه؟؟؟؟


*
واسه اطرافیان هم اگه بخواد میتونه از اختیاراتش استفاده کنه و پارتی بازی کنه ! البته این چیزا به این راحتیا لو نمیره . یه موردی هم که من خبردار شدم از بدشانسیه دختره بود وگرنه عمراااااااااااا لو نمیداد !!!*!! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## nahid

> *
> واسه اطرافیان هم اگه بخواد میتونه از اختیاراتش استفاده کنه و پارتی بازی کنه ! البته این چیزا به این راحتیا لو نمیره . یه موردی هم که من خبردار شدم از بدشانسیه دختره بود وگرنه عمراااااااااااا لو نمیداد !!!*!!


خدا ازشون نگذره

----------


## Roya.Kh

> خدا ازشون نگذره


*ولی بعید میدونم واسه اطرافیان پارتی بازی کنن.. چون اینجور آدما کلا دوس دارن فقط بچه های خودشون پزشکی بخونن نه بقیه !!!*  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Vicious

هرسال یک سیستم در میارن از خودشون

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

خاک تو سرشون با این قوانینی که هر روز تصویب میکنن!!!  :Yahoo (75):  :Y (707):

----------


## Moonlight

> *ولی بعید میدونم واسه اطرافیان پارتی بازی کنن.. چون اینجور آدما کلا دوس دارن فقط بچه های خودشون پزشکی بخونن نه بقیه !!!*


نه احتمالا واس بچه های اونایی که واسشون نفع دارن پارتی بازی میکنن..

----------


## mkh-ana

من فهمیدم چه جوری حساب میکنن!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm smarter than Einstein.

----------


## nahid

> من فهمیدم چه جوری حساب میکنن!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm smarter than Einstein.


چطوری؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Moonlight

> من فهمیدم چه جوری حساب میکنن!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm smarter than Einstein.


چجوری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hossein943

سازمان سنجش خر است

----------


## Alfredo

> من فهمیدم چه جوری حساب میکنن!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm smarter than Einstein.


*همه فهمیدیم..سازمان سنجش توضیحشو داد دیگه..مگه کسی هست نفهمیده باشه؟*

----------


## mehrdadlord

یعنی من اگه رتبم سه رقمی باشه و ترازم مثلا 10400 باشه ! معدلمم که 16.77 ئه ! با تاثیر  25 درصدی با روشی که پیک سنجش گفته ترازم حداکثر میشه 9500 ! یعنی حدودا سه چهار هزار منطقه دو !!! خیلی هم عالی  :Yahoo (21):  

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Alfredo

> یعنی من اگه رتبم سه رقمی باشه و ترازم مثلا 10400 باشه ! معدلمم که 16.77 ئه ! با تاثیر  25 درصدی با روشی که پیک سنجش گفته ترازم حداکثر میشه 9500 ! یعنی حدودا سه چهار هزار منطقه دو !!! خیلی هم عالی  
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


*حالا کی گفته معدلتون ترازش میشه 9500؟ شاید بیشتر شه*

----------


## mehrdadlord

> *حالا کی گفته معدلتون ترازش میشه 9500؟ شاید بیشتر شه*


تراز معدلم حداکثر 6500 ! اگه میانگین وزنی بگیریم با تراز ازمون  طبق روش مذخرف پیک سنجش ٫ تراز کلم میشه 9500 !!!!!! پارسال که 3600 شدم ترازم 9600 بود ! دوستم که 800 شد ٫ ترازش 10400 بود ! یعنی هشتصد تا تراز 3200 تا رتبه رو جابه جا کرد ...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Alfredo

> تراز معدلم حداکثر 6500 ! اگه میانگین وزنی بگیریم با تراز ازمون  طبق روش مذخرف پیک سنجش ٫ تراز کلم میشه 9500 !!!!!! پارسال که 3600 شدم ترازم 9600 بود ! دوستم که 800 شد ٫ ترازش 10400 بود ! یعنی هشتصد تا تراز 3200 تا رتبه رو جابه جا کرد ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


*برادر شما صبر کن بزار نتایج بیاد بعد خودتو و مارو بدبخت کن و استرس وارد کن*

----------


## mehrdadlord

در کل میخوام بگم‌اون  25 درصد تاثیرش خیلی بیشتر از اون چیزیه که فکرشو میکنیم...  مملکته داریم ؟ :o

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Moonlight

> در کل میخوام بگم‌اون  25 درصد تاثیرش خیلی بیشتر از اون چیزیه که فکرشو میکنیم...  مملکته داریم ؟ :o
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


بابا تا اعلام نتایج هیچی معلوم نیس الکی نگران نباشین... اقای مهرداد اامسال اولین سالیه که معدل تاثیر داره ن تاثیر مثبت تنها.. هیچکس نمیتونه پیش بینی کنه..

----------


## mehrdadlord

فقط امیدوارم هرکسی به حقش برسه ...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Farhad.7

بار ها گفتم و باز هم میگم  :Yahoo (94):  

سازمان سنجش یه وسیله ای داره به نام پوست کن !!!

حالا کار این وسیله چیه ؟؟؟ خوب معلومه دیگه پوست میکنه !!! حالا پوست کیا رو ؟؟؟ خوب معلومه دیگه همه ما ها رو !!!!

البته این وسیله یه نقض بزرگ داره : اونم اینه که کسایی که سهمیه مشتی و تپل دارن (نه مناطق و اینا ... از اون خوباش ) رو رد میکنه پوست نمیگیره  :Yahoo (94):  !!!

----------


## Moonlight

> فقط امیدوارم هرکسی به حقش برسه ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


ان شا اله هیچکس نباشه خدا که هس ..

----------


## ammir

البته انقدر راحت هم نمیشه گفت چون معدل میانگین هنوز معلوم نیست ممکنه میانگین معدل ها 14 باشه هر کی معدلش بالاتر از اونه تاثیر مثبت هر کی پایین تر تاثیر منفی 
بنظرم الان اصلا نباید حدس و گمان کرد باید صبر کرد تا اعلام نتایج مطمئنن اگر اینطوری باشه که معدل بخواد رتبه رو چند هزارتا جا به جا کنه سر و صدا و اعتراضا بلند میشه

----------


## Moonlight

> البته انقدر راحت هم نمیشه گفت چون معدل میانگین هنوز معلوم نیست ممکنه میانگین معدل ها 14 باشه هر کی معدلش بالاتر از اونه تاثیر مثبت هر کی پایین تر تاثیر منفی 
> بنظرم الان اصلا نباید حدس و گمان کرد باید صبر کرد تا اعلام نتایج مطمئنن اگر اینطوری باشه که معدل بخواد رتبه رو چند هزارتا جا به جا کنه سر و صدا و اعتراضا بلند میشه


ان شااله که عاقبتمون بخیر شه.. نه که چقد تا حالا اینا ب اعتراضا گوش کردن..

----------


## ammir

> ان شااله که عاقبتمون بخیر شه.. نه که چقد تا حالا اینا ب اعتراضا گوش کردن..



درسته گوش نکردن اما اگه بخواد خیلی بی عدالتی بشه مطمئنا سر و صدا میشه و مجبور میشن روند رو اصلاح کنن یا حداقل برای سال دیگه بیشتر از این نکنن تا بشینن درست و سر فرصت بررسیش کنن و یه راهکار درست بدن 
اگرم که نه زیاد بی عدالتی نشد و سر و صدایی نشد اون وقت ما 94 ای ها هم با خیال راحت تر می تونیم برای سال دیگه بخونیم

----------


## mehrdadlord

ما 93 ای ها هم مثل موش ازمایشگاهی  ٫ بسوزیم تو تصمیمات یه سری گوسفند ؟  :Yahoo (21):  

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## nahid

> ما 93 ای ها هم مثل موش ازمایشگاهی ٫ بسوزیم تو تصمیمات یه سری گوسفند ؟  
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


دور از جون گوسفند

----------


## pourya_blue

خلاصه هر چی که بود الان دیگه راحت میتونن دوستان سهمیه ای و البته غیر سهمیه ای دلبند رو وارد رشته ها و دانشگاه های دلخواه کنن...
هرکی معدلش بیست نیست فرت...
هرکی کنکورو عالی نداده فرت...
هر کی هلوئه و البته معمولا با ضریب هوشی انیشتن!!! بفرماد دانشکده های معتبر پزشکی و مهندسی و حقوق!!!!
با تشکر از مجلس قانون گذار و خدمت گزار!!!!

----------


## Ensany

ببینید دوستان عزیز!

شاید حرفایی که ما میزنیم مطابق باشه با اکثر خواسته های کنکوری های عزیز!

اما شاید با این حرفمون 12 سال تحصیل رو میذاریم کنار و تکیه میکنیم به یک سال!

چند روز پیش یکی از دانش اموزان تاپیک زده بود که معدل دیپلمش 19.5 بود! ولی میانگین درصد هاش به 20 هم نمرسید!

شما فکر میکنید که همه معدلشون بیسته؟

و یه خبر بد برای کنکوری های عزیز 94 دارم! که خودم هم جزئشون میشم!

به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، نتایج امتحانات نهایی امسال 30  درصد در قبولی کنکور تاثیرگذار است.

لینک خبر - اعتراض دانش آموزان به سئوالات امتحانات نهایی/ آموزش و پرورش قبول نکرد  وسط صفحه میتونید ببینید این موضوع رو!

این رو خواستم بگم که کنکوری های 93 عزیز! که سطح سوالات نهاییشان خیلیییییییی از ما راحت تر بود! اینطوری ناراحتند و اعتراض میکنن!

پس ما چه کنیم؟ با آن سطح از سوالات و این درصد 30؟!

----------


## M-D

> ****سلسله گفتارهاي سازمان سنجش براي راهنمايي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري سال 93:سوابق تحصيلي چگونه محاسبه و اعمال مي‌شود؟*


با سلام
بهتر هستش منبع مطالبی که در انجمن قرار میدید رو ذکر کنید...
برای مثال استاد امیری بدون هیچ چشم داشتی شبانه روز دارن ساپورت میکنند شما عزیزان رو و باید احترامشون رو نگه داشت.

موفق باشید

----------


## Alfredo

> تراز معدلم حداکثر 6500 ! اگه میانگین وزنی بگیریم با تراز ازمون  طبق روش مذخرف پیک سنجش ٫ تراز کلم میشه 9500 !!!!!! پارسال که 3600 شدم ترازم 9600 بود ! دوستم که 800 شد ٫ ترازش 10400 بود ! یعنی هشتصد تا تراز 3200 تا رتبه رو جابه جا کرد ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


*مطمئنی از بابت تراز و اینها؟ انگاری هر 100 تا تراز 400 تا کم کرده..خیلیه
*

----------


## mehrdadlord

> *مطمئنی از بابت تراز و اینها؟ انگاری هر 100 تا تراز 400 تا کم کرده..خیلیه
> *


بله مطمئنم ! اختلاف ترازم با رتبه  803 منطقه دو پارسال کمتر از هزار تا بود ! رتبه پارسال من 3620 بود !!!

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## pourya_blue

یه داستان کوتاه جالب واستون تعریف کنم؟
سال 91 بود...مهلت اولیه ی انتخاب رشته تموم شده بود...بعد تمدید شد و نهایتا حدود 2 روز بعد از تمدید مهلت انتخاب رشته، سازمان سنجش اصلاحیه زد که یه رشته ی جدید به رشته محل های رشته تجربی اضافه شده...حدس بزنید چه رشته ای؟!
داروسازی!!!
بله درست خوندین...داروسازی دانشکده علوم پزشکی دانشگاه ارومیه واسه اولین بار اضافه شده بود!!!
کی؟!!!!
وقت گل نی....چند روز بعد از تمدید مدت انتخاب رشته...یادم نیست چند روز...ولی یادمه مهلت واسه انتخابش از چند ساعت بیشتر نبود!!!
به نظرتون چرا؟
(برداشت آزاد!!!)

----------


## blue berry

> *مطمئنی از بابت تراز و اینها؟ انگاری هر 100 تا تراز 400 تا کم کرده..خیلیه
> *


*یه همچین حرفی از شما بعید بودا ...
این همه درمورد تاثیر معدل حرفهای درست و قشنگ:yahoo (4): زدین حالا این چیه نوشتین؟؟؟ 

ترازی که ایشون میگن تراز کل هسش که بیشترین تراز بین زیرگروه ها رو میذارن...با این منطق اینی که شما میگین غلطه...
چون ممکنه ضریب یه درس واسه زیرگروهی بیشتر باشه و تراز اون زیرگروه از بقیه بیشتر شه و اون بشه تراز کل.. 
مثلا من خودم چون زمین رو 20 زده بودم تراز زیرگروه 3م حدود 1000 فک کنم از بقیه بیشتر بود و اون تراز کل من حساب میشد.. 
خلاصه این که با تراز کل نمیشه رتبه ها رو مقایسه کرد*  :Yahoo (110): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *مطمئنی از بابت تراز و اینها؟ انگاری هر 100 تا تراز 400 تا کم کرده..خیلیه
> *


*یه همچین حرفی از شما بعید بودا ...
این همه درمورد تاثیر معدل حرفهای درست و قشنگ:yahoo (4): زدین حالا این چیه نوشتین؟؟؟ 

ترازی که ایشون میگن تراز کل هسش که بیشترین تراز بین زیرگروه ها رو میذارن...با این منطق اینی که شما میگین غلطه...
چون ممکنه ضریب یه درس واسه زیرگروهی بیشتر باشه و تراز اون زیرگروه از بقیه بیشتر شه و اون بشه تراز کل.. 
مثلا من خودم چون زمین رو 20 زده بودم تراز زیرگروه 3م حدود 1000 فک کنم از بقیه بیشتر بود و اون تراز کل من حساب میشد.. 
خلاصه این که با تراز کل نمیشه رتبه ها رو مقایسه کرد*  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Faster

تنها چیزی که از این بحثا گیرتون میاد استرسه ....

بهتره دیگه بحث نکنید بذارید تاپیک بره پایین تا اعلام نتایج :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Alfredo

> *یه همچین حرفی از شما بعید بودا ...
> این همه درمورد تاثیر معدل حرفهای درست و قشنگ:yahoo (4): زدین حالا این چیه نوشتین؟؟؟ 
> 
> ترازی که ایشون میگن تراز کل هسش که بیشترین تراز بین زیرگروه ها رو میذارن...با این منطق اینی که شما میگین غلطه...
> چون ممکنه ضریب یه درس واسه زیرگروهی بیشتر باشه و تراز اون زیرگروه از بقیه بیشتر شه و اون بشه تراز کل.. 
> مثلا من خودم چون زمین رو 20 زده بودم تراز زیرگروه 3م حدود 1000 فک کنم از بقیه بیشتر بود و اون تراز کل من حساب میشد.. 
> خلاصه این که با تراز کل نمیشه رتبه ها رو مقایسه کرد*


*اره اینم هست..به اینش فکر نکرده بودم که نمره تراز کل رو میزنن..ممنون از این پستتون..من الان خیلی استرس گرفتم..نشستم خودکار گرفتم دستم به صورت ساده سعی می کنم اینی که سنجش گفته رو تاثیر بدم رو خودم..هرکاری می کنم بد در میاد..ای بترکه سازمان سنجش
*

----------


## mehrdadlord

> *اره اینم هست..به اینش فکر نکرده بودم که نمره تراز کل رو میزنن..ممنون از این پستتون..من الان خیلی استرس گرفتم..نشستم خودکار گرفتم دستم به صورت ساده سعی می کنم اینی که سنجش گفته رو تاثیر بدم رو خودم..هرکاری می کنم بد در میاد..ای بترکه سازمان سنجش
> *


 شما معدلتون چنده ؟ ! 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Alfredo

> شما معدلتون چنده ؟ ! 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


*16*

----------


## Ensany

> برو تا از وسط نصفت نکردم یکم شعور داشته باش


چه خوش اخلاق!!! :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Roya.Kh

> با سلام
> بهتر هستش منبع مطالبی که در انجمن قرار میدید رو ذکر کنید...
> برای مثال استاد امیری بدون هیچ چشم داشتی شبانه روز دارن ساپورت میکنند شما عزیزان رو و باید احترامشون رو نگه داشت.
> 
> موفق باشید



دوست محترم خوب شاید من فراموش کردم منبع رو ذکر کنم این دلیل بر بی احترامی میشه واقعا ؟!!!!!!!   :Yahoo (39): 
از چه کاهی کوه ساختینا !!! استاد امیری اونقدر بزرگوار هستن که هیچوقت چنین کاری رو بی احترامی نمیدونن . ایشون همیشه برای من محترم بوده و هست پس لطفا الکی جوسازی نکنید!!!
الان هم منبع رو ذکر میکنم  :Yahoo (83): 
همینو میتونستین خیلی مهربونتر بگین !!! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## pourya_blue

> چه خوش اخلاق!!!


خب راست میگه دیگه!!!
ما اینجا سرشار از استرسیم بعد جناب عالی..........

----------


## Ensany

> خب راست میگه دیگه!!!
> ما اینجا سرشار از استرسیم بعد جناب عالی..........


عزیز من با گفته من نتایج تغیر نمیکنه!!!!

من بی نزاکت شما نزاکت داشته باش!!! این حرفا و الفاض چیه شما میگین به من؟

اون از اون مهران اینم از شما!

واقعا که!!!

هر دوتون خیلی خوش اخلاقین! :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Roya.Kh

> یه داستان کوتاه جالب واستون تعریف کنم؟
> سال 91 بود...مهلت اولیه ی انتخاب رشته تموم شده بود...بعد تمدید شد و نهایتا حدود 2 روز بعد از تمدید مهلت انتخاب رشته، سازمان سنجش اصلاحیه زد که یه رشته ی جدید به رشته محل های رشته تجربی اضافه شده...حدس بزنید چه رشته ای؟!
> داروسازی!!!
> بله درست خوندین...داروسازی دانشکده علوم پزشکی دانشگاه ارومیه واسه اولین بار اضافه شده بود!!!
> کی؟!!!!
> وقت گل نی....چند روز بعد از تمدید مدت انتخاب رشته...یادم نیست چند روز...ولی یادمه مهلت واسه انتخابش از چند ساعت بیشتر نبود!!!
> به نظرتون چرا؟
> (برداشت آزاد!!!)


واقعا جالبه !!!!!!!!!! :yahoo (21):

----------


## pourya_blue

> عزیز من با گفته من نتایج تغیر نمیکنه!!!!
> 
> من بی نزاکت شما نزاکت داشته باش!!! این حرفا و الفاض چیه شما میگین به من؟
> 
> اون از اون مهران اینم از شما!
> 
> واقعا که!!!
> 
> هر دوتون خیلی خوش اخلاقین!


الفاظ!!!
مگه شما ادبیات اختصاصی ندارین؟!!!!
بابا من که چیزی نگفتم!
میگم فقط رو اعصاب کنکوری های 93 راه نرو که خیلی خط خطیه!!!
واسه اولین بار شدیم موش آزمایشگاهی ایده های مجلس و سازمان سنجش واسه کاهش دغدغه های خانواده ها و دانش آموزان در کنکور!!!
آره ارواح......

----------


## blue berry

> عزیز من با گفته من نتایج تغیر نمیکنه!!!!
> 
> من بی نزاکت شما نزاکت داشته باش!!! این حرفا و الفاض چیه شما میگین به من؟
> 
> اون از اون مهران اینم از شما!
> 
> واقعا که!!!
> 
> هر دوتون خیلی خوش اخلاقین!


*چون شما گفتین امتحانای نهاییشون خیلی آسون بوده باهاتون بد رفتاری میکنن.. خب همه اولش فک میکنن سخت بوده دیگه... من خودم هنوزم فک میکنم امتحان نهایی ما سخت بود :yahoo (4):
درصورتیکه اگه الان همون سوالا رو بذارن جلوم میگم چقد ساده و آسون بوده.. :yahoo (94):
شما هم با این دید به سوالا نگاه کردی و میگین آسونه و رو اعصاب این بیچاره ها راه میرین 
گیر ندین بهشون که اونا هم مث ما دلشون پره* :Y (744): *
*

----------


## زری

اینجام که همش دعواست

----------


## Alfredo

*نه نه اینجا دعوا نیست که*

----------


## mahsa92

كلا دهه نود يجوري شده كنكورش!
٩١ قرار بود برداشته بشه نشد
٩٢ ازاد و با سراسري ادغام كردن
٩٣ تاثير مستقيم نهايي
٩٤ ...؟
خدا رحم كنه


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## mohsen-as

کسی که کنکور های ۸۶تا ۹۲ رو بررسی کرده باشه خیلی راحت میتونه بفهمه فرمت و شکل کنکور از سال ۹۲به بعد عوض شده،که از شانس ماست

----------


## amirh7

دهه شصتیا را که نابود کردن حالا اومدن سراغ ما دهه هفتادیا تغییرات این چند سال اخیر کاملا به ضرر داوطلبا بوده نمونش جدا شدن ازاد و سراسری اول این که با ادغام این دو کنکور عملا یه شانس از داوطلب گرفته میشه قبلا اگه داوطلبی به هر دلیلی کنکور سراسری را خراب می کرد فرصت داشت تو ازاد جبران کنه در ضمن سبک سوالات ازاد جوری بود که کسی اگه از اول سال خوب نخونده بود میتونست در عرض 4-5 ماه خودش را اماده کنه 
تایر معدل را هم که دیگه همه میدونن چه بی عدالتیه بزرگیه کافیه فقط یه سر به حوزه های امتحان نهایی بزنید تا بفهمید چه خبره

----------


## Alfredo

*تمام حرفشون این بوده که می خوایم استرس رو کم کنیم در حالی که الان استرس رو وارد دبیرستان ها کردن..یعنی چند برابرش کردن ..تنها هدفشون از تاثیر معدل این بوده که با این کار دستشون کاملا بازتره برای اینکه هرکسی رو که دلشون خواست وارد دانشگاه کنن.*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

اینا هر دفه ی بامبول در میارن سر بچه ها مردم.ی بار با معدل ... ی بار با کم کردن ظرفیت پذیرش رشته هایی مثل پزشکی

----------


## elanor

بچه ها لطفا جواب بدید 
یعنی منی که دیپلمم رو سال 87 گرفتم اون موقع تاثیر معدل 15 درصد بود یعنی الانم برام همینطوریه؟ 
یعنی میتونم امید داشته باشم با معدل 17.33 پزشکی قبول شم؟:yahoo (2):

----------


## Mohammad. N

احتمالا واسه کنکور 94 ،تاثیر سوابق میشه 30-35، که خدا کنه در درجه ی اول تغیر نکنه و 25% بمونه،حالا یکی به من بگه من ایا میتونم با معدل 16 رتبه زیر400 منقه 2 تو کنکور 94 بیارم؟؟؟ یا برم واسه دیپلم دوم اقدام کنم؟؟

----------

